# Lost posts



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

By merging duplicate threads together, I accidentally lost some of the replies. I don't remember the names of those that replied, but the thread is here: *Where should I go to college?* for you to re-submit your replies.

Sorry about that.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't worry about it, Kim. Sooner or later all the responses are the same, as are the questions raised. Whatever was lost will soon be found. :twisted:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

gary said:


> Don't worry about it, Kim. Sooner or later all the responses are the same, as are the questions raised. Whatever was lost will soon be found. :twisted:


Sadly true. Are you sure you aren't a mod?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Sadly true. Are you sure you aren't a mod?


Mod? That's me Baaybeee. Shagadelic!!!


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Sadly true. Are you sure you aren't a mod?


Damn, I missed my cue:









Gary's the one on the left.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

martysax said:


> Gary's the one on the left.


Wrong. Gong! I'm the one in the middle. "You see, I was born a poor black child."
Wait a minute. Or I'm the one on the right. Ever see Glen or Glenda?
I'm sooo confused. :shock:


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

gary said:


> Wrong. Gong! I'm the one in the middle. "You see, I was born a poor black child."
> Wait a minute. Or I'm the one on the right. Ever see Glen or Glenda?
> I'm sooo confused. :shock:


Gary we need you back. You help three quotas.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I miss Gary's Gariness too. 
It won't be long. He said around December? Good holiday present IMHO.


----------



## SuperAction80 (Oct 8, 2007)

December? Geeze, hakukani will surpass his post count for sure.


----------

